# Lots of Questions for family.. Please help



## spanishdream (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi, We are a family of 5 , 3 gorgeous boys , 3, 6 and 12 and are hoping to move to the much sunnier shores of Marbella. 
I am very interested to hear from anyone in this area and surrounding areas as to schools, nice areas, and also good communities for families. 
My main concern is obviously the children and schooling....Is all good schooling private?? are there any english speaking state schools? 
My eldest son was diagonosed with a brain tumour in June and is still under going treatment but is back at school part time, so really need advise on medical issues and how good schools would be with his needs.
Really hope someone can help, would love a better lifestyle for the children, especially after the bombshell of last year. Any info really appreiciated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishdream said:


> Hi, We are a family of 5 , 3 gorgeous boys , 3, 6 and 12 and are hoping to move to the much sunnier shores of Marbella.
> I am very interested to hear from anyone in this area and surrounding areas as to schools, nice areas, and also good communities for families.
> My main concern is obviously the children and schooling....Is all good schooling private?? are there any english speaking state schools?
> My eldest son was diagonosed with a brain tumour in June and is still under going treatment but is back at school part time, so really need advise on medical issues and how good schools would be with his needs.
> Really hope someone can help, would love a better lifestyle for the children, especially after the bombshell of last year. Any info really appreiciated.


:welcome:

Not all good schooling is private - & not all private schooling is good - but that's the same everywhere, isn't it?

medical issues aside though (wishing him a speedy recovery ) , your eldest son is really too old to enter the state system - even the so-called 'bilingual' state schools teach mostly in Spanish, so you would for sure be looking at private International for him

I can't help with specifics of the area though, I'm a very long way from there!!

nosey question coming up.............what will you be doing here?


----------



## HarryB (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi. We lived not too far from Marbella. I agree with xabiachica, most of the "bilingual" schools teach in Spanish. I have no experience of International schools, my two went to State schools, but have heard mixed reports. You really need to all be able to speak at least basic Spanish. It will be a shock to the kids and quite hard for them to go to Spanish school. Have you looked into the treatments your son still requires and if they are available near to you. Also how much specialised medical insurance you will need? I would be thinking long and hard about moving to Spain with its economic problems at the moment, especially with young children and one who needs medical intervention.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Living in Spain isn't really a 'dream' and can turn into a nightmare without careful planning. You really need to visit for a month or two, look at different areas and visit several schools,both state and independent.
You do the same things here as in the UK or anywhere really except the weather is better...although it can be cold in winter.


----------

